# Betta wolves!!



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

So I've been drawing wolves for a long time now...I've improved!! Example is on the bottom. I can turn you fish into a wolf. So just post a picture of you betta and fill out the following form, and I will get right to work!! As always, first come, first serve.

What do you want your wolves' name to be?
What colors do you want your wolf to be?
What pose do you want your wolf in?
Do you want any backgrounds?

Your wolf would probably be ready in 3-4 days. ;-)

Now time for the example!!! (My favorite part)









Remember, my yellow colored pencil is running low, so I hope there aren't a lot of yellow bettas!! :lol:


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Blayze is really beautiful in that drawing!

Could you maybe try to draw my wolf from the powerwolf rp? Asira the WaterWolf?

*What do you want your wolves' name to be?* Asira
*What colors do you want your wolf to be?* She has blue fur and white/cream/light blue around her eyes, belly, paws and under her tail, which is very fluffy. It would be cool if the had a necklace with a jewel (of your choice) in it and maybe wings if that isn't too much for you?
*What pose do you want your wolf in?* Sitting or standing
*Do you want any backgrounds?* Maybe a river/creek in front of her?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Blayze looks great! You're a good artist. ;-) I like it's eyes. 

I would also like you to do Halo, like Asira's?  From Powerwolves.

*What do you want your wolves' name to be?* Halo
*What colors do you want your wolf to be?* Halo is a dark gray wolf, with black legs starting from the middle. (like Blayze, she has yellow paws) I don't want it to be firey though, just straight.  I would also like to not have wings, and a yellow halo slanted, floating on her head. Her right ear is also floppy, her left ear is the one that's up. 
*What pose do you want your wolf in? *Howling, if not then sitting, raising her paw.
* Do you want any backgrounds?* On a cliff, behind her is the moon.

I'm SO SORRY if that is a big request. ^^"


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow your wolf drawings are awesome I love wolves
I would love a wolf of Ellis please

What do you want your wolves' name to be? Ellis
What colors do you want your wolf to be? blue body sky blue ears and yellow eyes
What pose do you want your wolf in? he's a playful fish so looking playful if you could
Do you want any backgrounds? near a river or pond maybe


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> Wow your wolf drawings are awesome I love wolves
> I would love a wolf of Ellis please
> 
> What do you want your wolves' name to be? Ellis
> ...



actually could he have a tree as his background he loves to play around his plants so a tree would be better for him 
also could he have slightly bigger ears than a normal wolf because he's a EE Betta

I really love the Idea of wolf bettas:-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

These are so cool! 

*What do you want your wolves' name to be? *Krew
*What colors do you want your wolf to be? *Black with a white snout/Turquoise blue eyes 
*What pose do you want your wolf in? *Standing, maybe her head looking up at the sky if that's not too hard
*Do you want any backgrounds? *Is a sunset too hard for the background? If it is maybe some little mushrooms by her feet 

Edit* No wings if that's okay, and if she can have a sun necklace that would be great!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll get right to work after I pick up my pencils from the store.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Would you cover a guppy? he in my avi, but here's a beter photo of one who looks like him:








(sorry he's yellow xD)
What do you want your wolves' name to be? *Kiba*
What colors do you want your wolf to be? *Yellow and grey/black*
What pose do you want your wolf in? *Side shot of him sitting, head to face the front/viewer.*
Do you want any backgrounds? None needed. ^^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sure. It's Ok, I do yellows as long as its not often ;-)


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Could you please do Red? This is a picture of him:








Tell me if you need more angles!
What do you want your wolves' name to be? N.A.
What colors do you want your wolf to be? Red, black
What pose do you want your wolf in? Any
Do you want any backgrounds? No
Can you just not put a name please?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sure. I'm almost done with Asira's and I'm coloring Lebron's. Tell me if you guys need anything else.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright here's Asira's!! I'm having a little trouble coloring Lebron's background, if ya'll don't mind...^_^;


I don't like this one. It...it's too blue. The scanner ruined the colors to the background. I hope you like it, Asira. And the jewel is an Aquamarine, if you don't mind. It has the word "Aqua" in it. Aqua means water. ;-)


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

OMG! I love it!! :-D:-D Thank you soooo much


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome. I don't like it as much as you, though. :lol:


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> You're welcome. I don't like it as much as you, though. :lol:


The blue thing doesn't matter at all to me, because in my imagination Asira the wolf is actually really blue, you got the color exactly right!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Really? I didn't know what you meant by "Blue around the eyes" so I just did a star.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> Really? I didn't know what you meant by "Blue around the eyes" so I just did a star.


I meant like normal wild wolves have as a lighter colored pattern over their face and belly, but the drawing is still great. :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you do Patriot?

*What do you want your wolves' name to be?* Patriot
*What colors do you want your wolf to be?* White with red and blue accents or patches or something like that.
*What pose do you want your wolf in?* Sitting
*Do you want any backgrounds?* Maybe he could be sitting next to an American flag? XD







You can't see the blue all that well in this pic, but there's some really small patches of blueish-purple around his head and on his fins.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright, I'll add you to the list. ;-)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just need to color the cliff of Halo, so I will post it later today.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's the List so far:

LebronTheBetta- Halo- Coloring
Indigo Betta- Ellis- Coloring
ismintis- Krew- Hasn't started
bambijarvis- Kiba- Hasn't started
redthebetta- no name- Hasn't started
rubinthebetta- Patriot- Hasn't started

Don't worry If I haven't started yours, I draw pretty fast. ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm looking forward to wolf Ellis


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay I can't wait!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is Halo. My mom said I put a lot of effort into her, I said I put a lot of colored pencils. :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you so much, Perry! 

You put so much effort into this, lol. Sorry about using so much of the black pencil.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

And here's Ellis. This one was a challenge. I'm not used to drawing wolves with the classic "play bow". :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Thank you so much, Perry!
> 
> You put so much effort into this, lol. Sorry about using so much of the black pencil.


Oh, no matter. I wanted to use it anyway. :lol:


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

They are all so good! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't wait for mine! Well, I know I have to wait because of the waiting list and therefore I _can_ wait, but you know what I mean...Basically I'm trying to say that I'm super super super excited!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I know.  I can't wait to see more requests!! :lol:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm drawing Krew right now. ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> And here's Ellis. This one was a challenge. I'm not used to drawing wolves with the classic "play bow". :-D
> 
> 
> View attachment 189186



Thats a awesome drawing! Thank You so much I love it!:thankyou: 
I really like all your wolf drawings!:-D


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> I'm drawing Krew right now. ^_^


:greenyay: I'm so excited!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

ismintis said:


> :greenyay: I'm so excited!


Me too! :redyay::redyay:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright!!! Excite no more! :lol:


I'm scanning Krew and Kiba right now. :-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

redthebetta said:


> Me too! :redyay::redyay:


Me three! :blueyay: :redyay: :blueyay: (Sorry Perry but I can't help being EXCITED!!!! :-D I love your artwork)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

No, its not a problem. ^_^ I love people who are excited.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Here we go!!! As usual, the scanner ruined it, and I really have no experience with shading.



















Hope you guys like it!!!


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, that second one is really cute!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. ^^


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> View attachment 189474


I love it! :thankyou:


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

He's adorable. <3 Thank you.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh mah gawsh! Your artwork is AWESOME, Perry!!

Can you do Forte?










He's going blind in both eyes.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww, that is horrible. Want me to give him some sunglasses?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

My brother laughed at this one. Patriot's eyes look so innocent so I made that. I hope you like it!!! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I got another one!! :-D If you don't like the words, I can erase it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> My brother laughed at this one. Patriot's eyes look so innocent so I made that. I hope you like it!!! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189914


It's amazing! Thanks!!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> I got another one!! :-D If you don't like the words, I can erase it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189930


Is that mine?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

do you mind if I add a another of my fish to be wolfied? or is it one per person?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

redthebetta said:


> Is that mine?


Yup, its yours.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> do you mind if I add a another of my fish to be wolfied? or is it one per person?


You can do however many you'd like. GO CRAZY!!! :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yayyy! 


heres garry 
What do you want your wolves' name to be? Garry
What colors do you want your wolf to be? sky blue with a orange spackles and orange paws, also gourami's have 2 long bits coming out of their chest so can you include that on the wolf please
What pose do you want your wolf in? either looking normal or looking rather shy.
Do you want any backgrounds? grassland


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> Yup, its yours.


It looks GREAT!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

What do you want your wolves' name to be? Igneel
What colors do you want your wolf to be? brown body red tail 
What pose do you want your wolf in? growling looking angry
Do you want any backgrounds? on a rock.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright. ;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

can you try to draw hydra please 

What do you want your wolves' name to be? Hydra
What colors do you want your wolf to be? blue, purple, brown, and white
What pose do you want your wolf in? anything you choose =D
Do you want any backgrounds? a sunset i guess ^_^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

can you also add red too =D


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Want me to give him some sunglasses?


That's okay.  I just thought that blindness might be an interesting addition.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

How are the wolfy fish going? I really love looking at all your awesome wolf drawings! their so cool:-D:-D I love wolves. I'm looking forward to seeing Igneel and Garry as wolves:blueyay::redyay::greenyay:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, about that. :-? I haven't got much time, all I had done was Saphira's. I'll get to yours once I get my printer to work. ^^;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Yeah, about that. :-? I haven't got much time, all I had done was Saphira's. I'll get to yours once I get my printer to work. ^^;


don't worry there's no rush Take your time! and have fun drawing them when you have time:-D


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

These are great Perry! I understand you're a bit busy with these & life right now so am not going to put in a request, but if time starts to free up for you I'd love to get one of these done for my daughter. She would adore you wolves.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww, thanks. I don't know what's wrong with my printer. I press the on/off button and it turns on, I try to print something, it stops mid-way.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Stupid question, have you checked your ink? I've known a lot of printers that won't work if the ink is low or out, even just to scan pics. Otherwise, when I can figure nothing else out I usually uninstall and then reinstall whatever I am having trouble with


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope. I changed the cartridge half a month ago. I haven't been printing lately, so it can't be that. :-?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can I have Q-Tip?


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

Can I get one of my Augustus?

What do you want your wolves' name to be? Augustus.
What colors do you want your wolf to be? Red with white paws.
What pose do you want your wolf in? Laying on a rock.
Do you want any backgrounds? A forest, if possible.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I love your artwork!


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I love this idea! Can you do my Crowntail Betta?

What do you want your wolves' name to be? Earl 
What colors do you want your wolf to be? Red, with a gray, thin, stripe on his side 
What pose do you want your wolf in? Something that you thinks fits this: Skittish, but tough, but loving. 
Do you want any backgrounds? Can he be near a cave with a stream with a plant that looks like you could hide in it? ^-^ 

Whatever you think fits the descriptions works for me!

Earl:


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

oops

i want the name to be a name of a pretty color of purple
i want it to be standing
the colors: purple with white paws and a white tipped tail
backrounds: maybe a stream and can it have wings like your first one if possible?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

and a little bit of red on his ears somewhere


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll get to work. Right when I find out how to work my printer.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

thank you your art work is amazing


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. I'm not working with my printer right now, just give it a little break.


----------

